# Update Process in LR4



## SamCox (Mar 13, 2013)

I recently upgraded to LR4 from LR3. Usually when I accept the option to "Update Process Version" on my older images, I check the "Update All Filmstrip Photos" box. I noticed that LR4 does not always update the process version of all the photos I thought it would. In one folder, I have several collapsed image stacks and LR4 updated the process version of only the top image in each stack (as well as all unstacked images). That is, it did not update the process version of the undisplayed stacked images. This behavior feels a little bit wrong to me. Is this the way it's supposed to work -- update only the visible images in the filmstrip and let me stumble across the non-updated ones myself?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 13, 2013)

That's consistent with the way that collapsed stacks work for everything else -- when you make a change, whether it is to Library metadata or Develop settings, only the top image of a collapsed stack is changed. I agree that in this case it feels a little odd, but it's consistent.

You can find the others by using the Library filters to find all the old process version photos, or you can just select all, expand all stacks, and change them all to PV2012. The photos that are already there won't be affected.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Mar 14, 2013)

Because of the dramatic changes that PV2012 makes to already developed photos I would (from personal experience) seriously recommend not converting too many photos in one go. I now only convert photos one by one, otherwise I would end up with a whole lot of photos that were previously developed but are now un-developed. If you are lucky you may get the odd photo that does not require further work after converting to PV2012, but > 95% need significant further work.

This means that my catalogue is always in a developed state (either to PV2012 or PV2010).  I have converted about 15% of my entire catalogue now. I just do a few each night before going to bed. I am wondering how long before the next PV201*4* ? comes out and I will have to start all over again !!!


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 14, 2013)

MarkNicholas said:


> ...This means that my catalogue is always in a developed state (either to PV2012 or PV2010).  I have converted about 15% of my entire catalogue now. I just do a few each night before going to bed. I am wondering how long before the next PV201*4* ? comes out and I will have to start all over again !!!



Hopefuly Lr5 will concentrate on the tidying up the Library, Slideshow, Book,and aspects of the Print modules.
I might be wrong but I personally feel that the develop Module is pretty special right now.

Tony Jay


----------

